# Would you like some cheese with that flick?



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Ok, I'll admit it, I love cheesy Halloween movies as much as I love the good ones. And in my quest to have the largest collection of DVDs in this genere that I know of, I bought "Frighteners" last night. I keep putting off getting the Frightnight movies because I think there is a boxed set that has them all ???

Anyway, what _cheesy_ horror/scifi/Halloween movies do you all enjoy? Come on, admit it. Even if it is Disney's "Halloweentown" 


LosT

We are the music makers, and we are the dreamers of dreams~


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

Actually, I liked the old classic "Disney's Halloween Treat" when I as a kid. Guess that's what started me down "the path" - Especially the arrangement with Night on Bald Mountain...

-Stryker


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I loved the OLD Disney Sleepy Hallow animated film...saw it like 20 years ago...loved it.

LosT


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

The latest one that came out was "8 legged Freaks". 
I LOVE the Scream movies because of their humor, I don't actually find them scary.
Cheese...."Killer Clowns From Outter Space".
The sci fi channel puts on some really BAD "B" horror movies also 

ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I think my favorites will always be the Evil Dead trilogies.

But speaking of "Cheezy", have any of you ever seen the very obscure "Necropolis: City of the Dead". I'm pretty sure it the cheeziest movie I've EVER seen, and if you look real close at one of the monk worshipers, you'll see a very young Paul Ruben(Pee Wee Herman)--LOL, although you won't find THIS and a few others on his filmography.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

The Sleepaway Camp films are kinda cheesy too,but thay are just as good as the non cheesy ones.

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

This won't really answer your question.... But as far as I'm concerned,,,there are only two types of Horror movie. There is a good scary movie.....And there is a good cheezy horror movie. A good scary movie is just that... A good bad, OR cheezy horror movie I consider a comedy. That way I enjoy them all!!! I can Honestly say I have liked every Horror movie I've ever seen in my 32 years. One way or another.


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I liked scary movie as a funny scary movie.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You want cheesy, do you? Well then who could forget the movie that included the line, "It takes all kinds of critters to make Farmer Vincent's Fritters?" We're talking "Motel Hell," a weird tale of a farmer and his fat sister who catch and cook tourists and sell as Farmer Vincent's jerkey. I mean who could forget the scene where Farmer Vicent catches a couple of hookers travelling at night by putting a bunch of cardboard cutout cows in the road? Is this movie cheesey? Well, let's put it like this, it's the only movie ever made that features a chainsaw duel between a cop and has-been western star Rory Callhoun wearing a pig head! Boys and girls, it just don't GET cheeseier than this!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Did anyone here used to watch Joe Bob Briggs' Drive in Movie? hehehe

LosT


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

"Day of the Triffeds" "It came from Outer Space" "Santa v. the Martians" You can't eat cheese watching these movies. You'll be 'clogged' for a week. LOL Also like all the old Godzilla and clay animation movies. And how about Elvira? There is one I seen years ago, I think it was called 'A vampire in Burbank' but I'm not sure. Who could forget the 'Judo for Jesus' street murcenaries in that one.

Dave, is that the movie where people are buried up to there necks in a garden then pulled back out with a tractor when there 'ripe'? 



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Gimme Army of Darkness,Night on Bald Mountain and Scary Movie2!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*David, don't you want to add "Attack of the Killer tomatoes" to your list of cheeze--?

Lostboy, I used to watch Joe Bob, the good 'ol boy critic. He wasn't a horror host in the traditional sense though. He didn't, for instance, wear a loopy costume, unless you count his bolo ties. But he knew his schlock cinema like no one else. 

Unfortunately, those dreaded Powers That Be at the TNT cable channel kept saddling Joe Bob with teen sex comedies instead of horror films. As a result, Joe Bob's show, "Monstervision," had become anything but. 

I used to watch "Jeepers Creepers".....when I was VERY young.LOL*



"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Wicked...I forgot about "Attack of the Killer Tomatoes" ... on purpose! LOL! I mean, who wants to start the whole tomato thing up again? And you know what? I used to watch Jeepers Creepers too...I think it was on channel 11 on Saturday nights back in the 60s. I know the stuff he showed was really bad...old black and white stuff like "Attack of the Crab Monsters," "The Crawling Eye" and "Captive Wild Women." Talk about yer cheese! But do you remember an afternoon show on Channel 9 called "Shrimpenstein?"


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

How about the movie Trick or Treat, it starred Skippy from the TV show family ties. I also like to watch Hocus Pocus with my kids. On that Motel Hell movie, I saw it many years ago. Didn't the farmer bury his victims up to there necks and fatten them up before harvesting? 

Mike


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

OK, I just thought of what are, in my opinion, the cheesiest horror movies of the last 20 years. Any one of the Howling movies that is not the original The Howling. The absolute cheesiest is called The Howling: Bad Moon Rising. It's set in Australia, and it is 50% bad Werewolf costume, 50% line dancing, and 100% horrible. If you want a good laugh rent it. It's not supposed to be funny, but it had me rolling. 

Mike


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You know, when it comes to horror movies, we could all go on forever and never run out of cheese! Anybody ever see "Beware the Blob," a 60s sequel to the 50s Steve McQueen cult classic? Elvira used to show that on Movie Macabre, which should say about everything. Or how about "Billy the Kid Versus Dracula" or "Plan 9 from Outer Space?" I mean, get out the cheese board and hand me the grater!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Pugsly, you're right that Australian Howling was horrible. David I would like my cheese finely grated please and done in a circular motion.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Pugsly-Have you ever seen The Howling II? It's pure cheese! Especially because of its alternate title: "Stirba the Werewolf *****"

David-You might want to check tvparty.com for some stuff on Shrimpenstein.

putrid-I think you mean "A Polish Vampire in Burbank". The guy who made that was recently working on a movie about a giant, rampaging butt.

Another great cheesy movie is "Shocker". It was an attempt to start another "Freddy Kreugar" like franchise. It was even directed by Wes Craven. It gets stupider (and more hilarious) as it goes along.

I usually just watch whatever horror movies get played on Halloween night. Last year was a complete cheeseathon thanks to the Sci-Fi channel's Full Moon movie marathon.

If the networks aren't playing anything interesting this year, I'll pop in some Godzilla movies (They may be kinda cheesy, but I love 'em) and/or the the Mystery Science Theater 3000 episode featuring "Hobgoblins". Speaking of Godzilla, the Sci-Fi channel will be showing two all-new (in America, at least) Godzilla movies on August 31.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The site you send me to is a PAY site. Thanks, Aomic. What, do you get a cut or something?











Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## my80chevette (Aug 26, 2003)

I use to get my "cheese" from a late night show called "The late show with Vince the NightOwl"!! Who can forget the Godzilla movies and the "Amazing Melting Man". By the way, what was the movie with the hand that crawled around? Not Idle hands, the one I'm talking about was 50's or 60's.

I love to scare myself!!!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey my80chevette, are you talking about the "House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price?

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey David,like the drawings,how about THE HAND,Attack of the Giant Gila Monster,I Was A teenage frankenstein/or teenage werewolf?

rod spain


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

David,

Sorry about that. TvParty has free preview articles and the webmaster must've moved them around last night, thus bumping Shrimpenstein back to the archives. You can find the (free) page here.


The guy who runs this website often puts up Shrimpenstein videos on ebay.

This site has some free clips of the show.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Forget what I said about the clips on that last link. They don't work anymore.


----------



## Soul Survivor (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi all,ive been busy.Just checking in.Did ya miss me?hehe

Go back to the Addams Family! 

Cassie,Soul Survivors


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

David, I like that pic... 

LosT


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Pugsly mentioned Trick or Treat. It is sort of a heavy metal/Halloween Nightmare on Elm St. rip off. It is a guilty pleasure movie for me. Wal-mart has the DVD in their $5.88 bin. I got mine!

Other guilty pleasure Halloween themed movies include Night of the Demons 1,2, & 3. They are pretty bad, but were fun to watch with the right crowd and a keg.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

okay....
Watched Final Destination 2 yesterday. The tie in to 1 was good...
The best description I can give it is "gore fest", LOL! There are some good prop ideas from the movie 
ann~~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Atomic... I actually did find the Shrimpenstein page...I was absolutely blown away to think that someone other than me remembered Shrimpenstein, but actually has a site with a clip from the show! Thanks for the tip. And glad you guys liked the drawing. Kinda overdid it I think. I was showing a friend exactly how to put a picture on the site and then forgot to remove them. LOL. Oh well, it's a good pic anyway. And here's another cheese fest I sat through the other night. Anyone see an 80s teen thing called "Night of the Creeps" about slugs from outer space that turn a bunch of frat boys into zombies? Wow. I'm gonna wear out the grater if I keep watching garbage like this!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah I think I've seen that one. Doesn't a guy blow up the house with them and him inside then there's a dog running around at the end with one inside him so it get's away? "WHICH MEANS THERE WILL BE A SEQUEL OOOHHHHH JOY!!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That's the one! Fortunately (or unfortunately depending on how much of a fan of this flick you might have been), since "Night of the Creeps" stunk up the screen nearly 20 years ago and there ain't been no sequel yet, I think we're safe!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I certainly hope so. I don't think I could stand another sequel.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Me too. I...hey, wait a minute! What's that mangy looking dog doing in here, and why is he spitting slugs at me?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## my80chevette (Aug 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by creepybob_
> 
> Hey my80chevette, are you talking about the "House on Haunted Hill" with Vincent Price?


I don't think that was it????? From what I can recall(and this was like, 15-17 years ago) the movie totaly revolved around a disembodied hand that slowly made it's way around killing everyone it could. It's also in black and white if that helps?!?!?! By the way my other favorite is The Boggey creek monster!!!

I love to scare myself!!!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Speaking of cheeeeeesssseeeee & Hands How about "IDle HAnds" with Seth Green? NOw there is a cheeese Flick.
ann~

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Seth Green? You mean the werewolf boyfriend of Willow before she turned les on Buffy? That must have been a cheese fest!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

my80chevette,

Was there a song called "The Bird is the Word" in that movie? If you, your mystery movie is called "The Crawling Hand".

I know of another killer hand movie called "The Beast With Five Fingers", but I don't know if it's a black and white movie.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I love Night of the Creeps! Speaking of slimey critters, anyone ever see a low budget provolone classic called Slugs? It was shot near where I grew up in Lyons NY. It has very bad acting and lots of gore. Surprisingly not a lot of video stores carry it unless they have a huge horror section. I did find a copy of it when I lived in California so it did have some kind of distribution.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

One of the cheesiest scariest movies I ever saw was Silver Bullet about the werewolf. Gary Busey starred in it and it was awesome!! It's pretty old, I seen it for the first time about 1986 when I was home alone! Another one is The Monster Club about a gang of kids out to kill some monsters (like Count Dracula, werewolf, etc) that just happen to end up in their small town. Oh yeah, and Disneys Halloween Treat was cool. Okay, now everyone probably knows I'm old!

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone seen the clamation Halloween movie Monster Party? I loved that when I was a kid!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

We have the CLAYMATION halloween party on video,its cool.My youngest daughter loves it.

rod spain


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I was wrong about the monster movie - It was called Monster Squad - really cute movie, you can still rent it and Silver Bullet at Family Video if you guys have that near you!

littlespook



chele belly


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Mad monster Party rocked! It actually featured the voice of Boris Karloff. And Monster Squad not only featured a yound Fred Savage, but a really great scene in which a werewolf that has been blown to bits re-assembles. But does anyone remember "The Monster Club"? This was a film Elvira used to show all the time with Vincent Price as a vampire and John Carridine as a horror writer. After biting carridine one night, Price decides to pay him back for the blood by taking him to a nightclub for monsters where he hears stories about vampires, ghouls and shadrocks...who only whistle. He also sees the floor show...a striptease in which the dancer takes off everything -- including her skin. And the movie featured songs by that old 80s rock group, UB40. Anybody but me remember this slice of cheddar?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Seth Green? You mean the werewolf boyfriend of Willow before she turned les on Buffy? That must have been a cheese fest!


Yes dear that's the one. Our favorite Werewolf from Buffy winds up *alive* with a beer bottle sticking out of his head in the movie Idle Hands. Sci-fi shows it quite a bit.

Next weekend on Sci-fi, Saturday night they are showing "Bugs". This past Saturday was Spiders & Spiders 2, :::rolls eyes::: talk about a cheese fest.

ann~~


"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

So I take it the beer was still warm since it was in his head?Or did he have beer on the brain?HAHA!

rod spain


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:Or did he have beer on the brain?HAHA!


 Rod this is the second thread I have read that revolves around BEER this morning, brew haha......

I am FINALLY working on my ghost (yes, david believe it or not....I have went to work)

"Does this scare you?"
SM- 
little shop 
of horrors


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Since God made Hops we don't stop!HAHA.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

"Beer good...beer foamy!"
-- Buffy the Vampire Slayer

(Like that, Ann?)



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

By the way, if you want some cheese to go with that beer, then check out the original 1980s movie, "Buffy the Vampire Slayer" on which the series was based. It tries to be a comedy, it tries to be a horror movie. It fails miserably at both! We're talking swiss cheese here, since it's also full of holes! I'm amazed that Josh Whedon ever got anyone to even consider making a series from this turkey!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I guess he had visioned that Boofy the vampire layer would be hit and alot of kids would be watching it.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And he got it right, too! The series rocked! I was really sorry when it finally ended this year cause Sara Michelle Gellar wanted to move on. But the movie it was based on was worse than Night of the Creeps. In fact, it was worse than Critters, and that's going some!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

HAHAHA.I saw Critters and you are absolutely correctomondo!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

The video version of that came coated in wax with a zip cord you have to pull to get it out! I mean, we're talking cheese here!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

WAS It Limburger cheese?

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah, it was more like Bree...you know, that soft stuff you spread on crackers at posh parties and pretend that you like so that the chick with impressive cleavage that threw the party will smile at you and think the two of you have something in common.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I never got invited to those parties,I'm hoping that Putrid would throw a garbage party and invite me dressed in latex,slippers & curlers along with Creepybob dressed in his Jessica rabbit busted zipper outfit!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Gee, maybe I could show up dressed as Wisconsin Louie the Cheese Log. Why as soon as I came in and everyone saw what was covering the cheese log (Funny, everyone I know gets one of these for Christmas even though no one likes them) they'd all say, "Wow, he's really got some nuts on him, doesn't he?"


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I miss Buffy! Now I'll have to watch Angel to see Spike. And I totally agree with you David, on the cheezy Buffy movie. I remember when it came out.....just the name alone made me laugh. Then when the series came out I thought GREAT--this outta last about 3 weeks. I was truly and pleasantly suprised how good it was. I was hooked from the start to the very last breath. I've collected tons of buffy stuff, and went to see James Marsters(Spike)a few times at 14 below in Santa Monica. Even with the cheese the show had, it made me laugh with such lines as....."I'm tired of being everybodies butt monkey", "Yes master....bater", "If the Apocalypse comes, beep me!", "If every vampire who said he was at the crucifixion was actually there, it would've been like Woodstock." and countless others. I miss Buffy!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

They did give Zander the best lines, didn't they? I really miss Buffy too! Tuesday night just isn't going to be the same!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*They really did! Buffy actually wasn't my favorite--she was just too...well, just too Buffy. My favorites were Xander, Willow, Anya, Clem---and of course Spike. And I've taken Tuesdays OFF my calendar, there IS no Tuesday, just like there is no Sunday any more without X-Files.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yep! Never again will we hear Buffy say, "Dawn's in trouble -- it must be Tuesday." Now that really is CHEESY!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL[]*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Aww you guys are about to make me cry again over Buffy ending I watched the finale' last night again and really got in the mood to make up some headstones after seeing Buffy and Angel walking out of that cool cemetary!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Were they holding hands or hand to claw?

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Well I think that show was getting "long-in-the-tooth" anyway.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

the show got to be a Pain In My Neck!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I wouldn't "stake" my claim on it though!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

That really BITES!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And speaking of taking a really big bite...back to the cheese.

After braving aisle after aisle of aged cheddar, moldy blue cheese, gooey breie and stinky limberger, the Wizard of words -- namely, me -- whose magic fingers have produced both praise and pans in a safari of truth is about to brave the back room to once again take a big slice out of that cheese reel in the back and review another potential turkey in the guise of a cheesy sequel called "Jeeper's Creepers 2" But before doing that, in about five minutes, he's off to the local Blockbuster to rent "Jeeper's Creepers," which he admits he's never seen. And this is BEFORE breakfast too! Which means that breakfast this morning will likely as not include bacon, eggs and CHEESE! Hey, it's a dirty thankless business, but somebody's gotta do it! 


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Go David,Go David,Go David!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Rod...an on-line horror magazine, The Spiderweb Crypt just added me as a staff writer. So now -- as if I needed it -- I REALLY have the motivation to slice through that ocean of horror cheese out there! By the way, the webmistress, a girl known simply as Trippers, has done a back up job with the site. Check it out at www.spiderwebcrypt.com. And look for my bio in the cheese...I mean STAFF section. Hey, it's an ego thing!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Just don't don't get any Staff infections!Yuk,YUK!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Staff infections! Jeeper's Creepers! Maybe I better bring some ointment!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

You crazy,dude!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

_"Quite a scene, isn't it? One man crazy, and three very sane spectators!"_

Colin Clive as Henry Frankenstein in James Whale's version of _FRANKENSTEIN_

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Cheeze wiz: Just picked up a copy of "The Frighteners" on DVD. 

And speaking of Buffy ending, I'm almost done with my "Vampire Slayer Kits" that I'm putting together for this October...

I'll post pics soon...

LosT


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*David,
That link is DEAD.

...nevermind. I found it.
-fly*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't wait to see the kits Lost!
By the way, my favorite cheesie movie is Dead Alive. It is the only movie I watched 5 times before returning it.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Saw it,liked it.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Especially the scene where the guy beats the crap outta the demon baby in the playground! Now that's entertainment! There otta be a special cheese award for that scene!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Shall we call the award ..The Creamed Cheese Award?!

rod spain


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

David are you talking about It's Alive instead of Dead Alive? I don't remember a demon baby but it has been a few years since I've watched it. The commercials for that movie scared me so bad when I was a kid. The site of that claw hanging out of the bassinet---lullaby playing in the background and not knowing what was inside was awesome!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I vote for the Creamed Cheese Award.!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Give that guy a cupie corpse!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, kiddies...here's today's cheese report. "Jeepers Creepers 2" The first one had its moments. This one mostly doesn't. It's the last day of Jeepers feeding frenzy so along comes a bus full of high school football players and cheerleaders. Jeepers leers at them through the windows. Mostly they ***** and whine at each other about whether it would be better to stay on the bus and get eaten one at a time (there's a pretty good scene in which Jeepers eats some football players head) or get off the bus and get eaten all at once. Even the guy with the harpoon truck isn't that interesting. All in all, pretty ho hum. As far as ratings go, this one doesn't rate cheddar, it just gets a slice of American processed cheese product.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey David,I'm glad you warned me about JC2.I'll wait until they throw it on the budget bin at Blockbusters.Have you or anyone else heard about the new Van Helshing movie coming out?

rod spain


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Yeah, I saw JCII, wasn't that impressed. It could have been worse, but it wasn't that great. Just some nifty 'toys' (the bone throwing stars)- actually the axe from JCI was much cooler. Rent it on video, don't bother in the theatre...

Still waiting for UNDERGROUND to come out!

LosT


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I saw a couple of the stars of JC2 being interviewed and really trashing Freddy vs Jason. They claimed theirs was the horror flick of the year and not the same old same old that Freddy and Jason are. I wasn't impressed with JC1 so I knew it couldn't get much better!
By the way David...I watched Dead Alive again last night and you are right about the baby scene. The effects were so awesome in that movie I just forgot about that cheesy baby running around...heck..even the intestines chasing Lionel was more realistic than that stupid midget in a mask...LOL!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, but I died laughing at that scene! Especially the reactions of all the moms and nannys on the playground! I love that scene! That's aged cheddar at its best!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

I rented a movie recently called "Hallows End". You could pratically smell the cheese. Windigo is another one. And basically anything that comes from DeadAlive studios is going to look like a high school play gone bad.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, let's also not forget the cheesiest of the cheese reels, all those Trauma films of the 70s and 80s like "The Toxic Avenger," "The Class of Nuke 'Em High" and "Surf Nazis Must Die." These were done on such a shoe-string budget that most of the people who worked on them were simply given credit...which is why the end credits for all these things last nearly ten minutes!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

YES,YES YES!The TOXIC Avenger,how could we forget.Give it the Moldy Cheese Award!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah! The moldiest! Who could forget the scene when the Avenger asks his adversary if he has any guts, then punches through his body and pulls out his intestines! That's worthy of those little bits of cheese left on a McDonald's Cheeseburger wrapper that got stuck inside a dumpster for about ten years!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Stop!STOP!I'm dying laughing!That was great!

rod spain


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Don't get me started on the Toxic Avenger!
Well, too late. I was ticked off when I bought the video several years ago and discovered that the guts scene was edited out. If I remember correct I think someone had their arm ripped off and was beaten to death with it, but that is not in my copy either. Why? Why? Why? Why would anyone make a version of Toxic Avenger with all the gore edited out????!!!! The box had no rating or other notation that it was not the full version.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I bought all three Toxic Avenger movies from a video store that was going out of business...and I definately remember Surf Nazais Must Die...remember the skaters from that movie? "We are the earth surfers, we ride the concrete wave" ah hahahahahahahaha...

LosT


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

whenever I'm in the mood for beer & cheese,I'll rent that one!

rod spain


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Some of my favorite cheesy horror movies:
Jack Frost - haven't seen the sequel yet but I loved this first one.
Camp Blood 1 & 2 - about as bad as they come, but I still loved them. I rented No.2 and the stupid DVD messed up right at the end. Grr!
Recently watched Cheerleader Massacre and that was pretty cheesy but entertaining none the less.
By the way, if anyone watched DVD's try Netflix if you haven't. They have all kinds of horror movies. I can never find what I want at the local video store.

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Do you mean Underworld? That movie looks really awesome.


> quote:_Originally posted by LostboY_
> 
> Yeah, I saw JCII, wasn't that impressed. It could have been worse, but it wasn't that great. Just some nifty 'toys' (the bone throwing stars)- actually the axe from JCI was much cooler. Rent it on video, don't bother in the theatre...
> 
> ...


"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

No, no! He meant "Underwear" That one was a real load of crap!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I thought he meant "Undergarments"for Creepybob's busted zipper Jessica Rabbit outfit!Yuk,YUK!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Don't forget the fluffy slippers and curlers, Rod!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Oh yeah,thanks for the reminder!

rod spain


----------



## Shadojack (Sep 7, 2003)

Found a site that sells all those great cheesy movies. Never got any from them, but they go quite a bit.

www.tfaw.com Thigs From Another World 

More movies than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*You guys are forgetting one VERY important thing about all these cheezy movies.....They ALL make money, no matter how low the budget--absolutely ALL of them have MADE money! Even our beloved 'Killer Tomatoes' with a budget of a meer 25k, grossed 250k---That's AMAZING! Too bad I don't have it--I've been wanting to make a movie called 'Abduction', about a alien ship that crashes in the back hills of Tennessee, not knowing much about the world as we know it, a couple of 'Good 'ol boys' think the alien is a Russian spy, thus the alien gets abducted/held by them. It would be a comedy of course, LOL. Showing the slow degeneration of the highly intelligent alien creature, by the not so intelligent, but well meaning farm boys, while they await the arrival of 'The government fellas'. There would be lots of 'Alien eye candy'.I can picture a scene where the alien has accidently fallen into a bed of cactus, and one of our boys has him laid out on the kitchen table, Otis(as we'll call him) grabbs a long pair of tongs and proceeds to try and remove the needles--meanwhile Beauford(we'll call the other good 'ol boy) walks in to see what looks like Otis doing an anal probe on the alien. Also I want a scene of the alien getting addicted to TV, loving to watch horror movies. There will be a scene of him sitting on the couch in a pair of overalls(cause he was nakid, the boys gave him clothes) watching a horror movie and trying to shove hands full of pop-corn into his tiny orifice of a mouth. And one short scene of one of the boys sleeping and having the sheet over his head, he starts snoring with his mouth wide open and partially inhales the sheet, it looks like a scene from "Fire in the sky" where the aliens have covered the guys face in what looks like a thin sheet of laytex. There are so many parodies that can be included, like Beauford walking out to the outhouse one night and Otis shinning a powerful flashlight from atop the barn down at him to see 'Who's there?' and it looking like the beam from the alien mothership. Things would really get wild when the boys introduce the alien to Moonshine! LOL. I could have SO MUCH FUN!! I think I'll write a script and try to have someone ELSE front the money--What do you think?*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey what about Putrid in nothing but workboot's like his dreams!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL, would he be Otis? or Beauford!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm thinking Otis.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I think SCAREY!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*We could make Putrid, Otis--and Rod, Beauford......The "Stanky" brothers. They could always be ribbin' eachother about bein' out 'n that there pig-pen all the time, doin' "Unnaturel thangs", LMAO!!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey! He's ma brothur (and muh paw)-

LosT


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*I'm sorry--"muh paw"? OH!! EEEEEWWWWWWWW!! Are you speaking of one of the "Stanky" brothers or the PIG? LOL*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

wit wun of es areda pig?Me or Putrid?!!YUK,YUK!

rod spain


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LMAOROTF!!! That was TFF Rod!! I'll bet you even typed it out making a "Bucked Toothed" face--Didn't cha! hehehehe*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Say, Wicked. You gonna include the scene where the aliens try and kidnap the town's only virgin, but they can't since she can run faster than her brothers in order to REMAIN the town's only virgin, she can run faster than the aliens too?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Hummm, I think I can use that--I'll make her have HUGE leg muscles, and wearing a track suit all the time.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

And don't forget the freckles and pig tails either!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LMAO!! PIG TAILS!! Pig tails sticking out of the back of her shorts, and whenever someone grabs her she could squeal like a pig, and also she has a strange looking nose, and a large appetite for corn--cause they do unnatural things with 'em ya know! GREAT idea David--I LOVE IT!!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

No, no, no you silly bean. Hair pig tail's!!! You know plural, as in two, as in both sides of the head, as in pig's only have one tail, as in, oh ok I'll shut up.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Hey, kids. Here's a nice slice of cheese for you. I just watched "Lake Placid" again (God, do I need a LIFE). The scariest part of that flick is listening to Betty White spewing out four-letter words!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Can I have one too? I loved that movie ONLY because of Betty White--I though she was funny as hell.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah. The rest of the flick was a crock!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Speaking of crock of cheese.....have you heard their going to make a new movie called Blooy Mary? And I've pretty much heard all your Bloody Mary jokes. It seems as if their are childern in Miami that say they've seen her. This inspired Clive Barker to make a movie out of it--the story is pretty chilling.*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, you kinda have to chill a Bloody Mary or it just doesn't taste right, does it? But a whole movie about tomato juice and vodka? That's a bit much, isn't it? I'll bet many of the scenes will be stirring.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

There was another cheesy movie out called Boxing Helena.The story line goes that a mad scientist fell in love with this beautiful woman but the woman wanted every guy in town.The scientist would follow her and see her getting it on with these guys and everytime she would come home to the scientist,he would knock her out and remove a limb(arm or leg).This kept happening until she had Both arms & legs removed and was put in a box until the scientist decided to pull her out for his own enjoyment!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I remember that one, Rod. The critics all said it didn't have a leg to stand on.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

David,on second thought maybe you've had TOO MUCH coffee!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, but I remember what the guy did with Helena once he hacked her arms and legs off. First he put her on the front porch and called her Mat. Then he hung her on the wall and called her Art. Then he tossed her in the pool and called her Bob. Then he took her to a really expensive restaurant that cost and arm and a leg. But he said he could currently afford it. I think all those were deleted scenes you can only find in the directors CUT. Then again, what can you expect from a film that was obviously written by some HACK?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm crying I laughing so hard!And I'm suppose to be working(?)

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Ah ha! Playing on the net when you're supposed to be working, eh? It's like the scientist said when he took Helena out for a walk..."Wow, what a DRAG!"


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Okay buddy,people are starting to stare at me now from me laughing!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay, talk about cheeze whiz...I just found an old tape and ran the two films on it..."Halloweentown" followed by "Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy." I forgot that I actually had the Disney Channel once. A & C Meet the Mummy was kinda funny - especially the scene where they're switching the hamburgers trying to get rid of the cursed medalion. But you could melt "Halloweentown" on chips and serve them with salsa!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Haven't seen Halloweentown but a long time ago I did see A&C meet the Mummy.Typical A&C slapstick but still had its momemts.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Following the success of "Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein" in 1949, Universal had Bud and Lou meet every monster they could find. There was "Abbott and Costello Meet the Killer," "Abbott and Costello Meet the Invisible Man," "Abbott and Costello Meet Dr. Jeykell and Mr. Hyde," and finally "Abbott and Costello Meet the Mummy." In "A&C Meet Frankenstein," Universal managed to get Lon Chaney, Jr and Bela Lugosi to reprise the roles they'd made famous, the Wolfman and Dracula. But Boris Karloff refused to have anything to do with it, feeling a comedy like that would cheapen his own creation, the Frankenstein Monster. Obviously, Karloff changed his mind in light of the fact that "A&C Meet Frankenstein" became the blockbuster hit of '49, since he appeared in "A&C Meet the Killer" and donned the role of Jeykll and Hyde in "A&C Meet Dr. Jeykll and Mr. Hyde." How's that for more trivia than you ever really wanted?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

No David it's not. I loved all those monster movies with Abbott and Costello!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey does David do his homework or what?!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes he does!!!

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=2002+home+haunt&mid=416&cid=1013


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Okay my fellow cheesemeisters, anybody ever hear of a comedy called "Love at Stake" about a couple of puritants who decide to convict and burn everyone as witches so as to gain control of their land and build a Salem Mall? Melt this one on chips, kids, although there are a couple of pretty funny moments in it.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------

